# Bar keepers friend



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I know a lot of people rate bar keepers friend on here but i know its murder to get hold of. 
Just saw it for sale in b&q for £2.50 if anyone wants it


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

jayz_son said:


> I know a lot of people rate bar keepers friend on here but i know its murder to get hold of.
> Just saw it for sale in b&q for £2.50 if anyone wants it


Amazingly, I found it today in poundland :doublesho


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Greg0986 said:


> Amazingly, I found it today in poundland :doublesho


How much was it?

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

PoundLand, Wilkinsons and sainsburys all definately have it. Obviously PoundLand might not have it all the time though.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

ahh perhaps its become a lot more popular since i tried searching for it in every sodding shop i could look in last year


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

jayz_son said:


> ahh perhaps its become a lot more popular since i tried searching for it in every sodding shop i could look in last year


I buy most stuff off Amazon, especially if I cannot find the item in a shop...


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

I am fortunate that I have a quality hardware shop a bit of a drive away that stocks this. It may interest people to know it comes in liquid form as well as powder.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

How much was it in pound land ?


----------



## ChaosSystem (Jun 3, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> How much was it in pound land ?


Quick, Operator, give me the number for 911!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

B&m and the range both sell at about £1.50 too. Well worth having in the arsenal


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Always managed to buy it in Tescos.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

TopTrainer said:


> I am fortunate that I have a quality hardware shop a bit of a drive away that stocks this. It may interest people to know it comes in liquid form as well as powder.


The liquid form I find is not as good as the original powder, it's not as aggressive.


----------



## Roscoepeko (Jun 18, 2013)

Sounds interesting deffo going to go get some of this


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

How much is it in pound land? Whoa ha ha way hay .... Ho ho I love it.


----------



## skodadriver (Jul 19, 2013)

I have tried everywhere in Blackpool and i mean everywhere,cant find any stockists.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

skodadriver said:


> I have tried everywhere in Blackpool and i mean everywhere,cant find any stockists.


I'm sure the large tesco near motorway and asda just down the road sell it. Asda is Preston sells it. Didn't get chance to look if new Sainsburys in Blackpool have it as was workin there the other week. Stick to larger stores and I'm sure you'll find it


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I got mine from the range. Two quid I think.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Is this the one people are using?

I have some of this at home, but never tried it for my car. Any uses other than deep cleaning glass?


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

Eliasasas said:


> Is this the one people are using?
> 
> I have some of this at home, but never tried it for my car. Any uses other than deep cleaning glass?


I found some in Waitrose for £2.00,I think. It was a while ago but I didn't intend to use it on a car,either.
Should I?
N.


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Got mine in Asda, not difficult to get hold of.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is one I use


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

pinch said:


> Got mine in Asda, not difficult to get hold of.


it was back last year or so ago


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

whats so special about this stuff then ? heard about it for years seen it in asda poundland etc but specifically what do folk use this for on there cars ?


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Use mine on the widescreen when it seems especially grubby/filmy.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Lakeland have the full range, I topped up last week @ £2.79, powder version.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

robtech said:


> whats so special about this stuff then ? heard about it for years seen it in asda poundland etc but specifically what do folk use this for on there cars ?


It's a poor man's Gtechniq G4.

Both use acids and abrasives to make a very effective glass cleaner.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

The active ingredient in Barkeepers Friend is oxalic acid, (which is also an ingredient in Autosmart's Fallout Remover).

There are some interesting testimonials here as to it's uses on cars:

http://www.barkeepersfriend.com/car-care


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Tempted to try it on my headlamps.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Subscribed just to see where this one goes....


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Nico1970 said:


> Subscribed just to see where this one goes....


Yup, me too. Read a few threads where folk have seen excellent results on glass and chrome/stainless steel.

There's a Poundland in Banbridge so must have a look in there. Worth a punt if I can get it there for less than £2.00.....:lol:

Cooks


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Il have a look in asda i think..


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Robert Dyas sell it and often have multi buy offers on it. There is also loads of offers on Ebay for it e.g. 4 bottles for £10 etc.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I got some in The Range


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

pinch said:


> Use mine on the widescreen when it seems especially grubby/filmy.


Hopefully a typo


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Spotted the powder in Poundland today - had to buy it because of this thread - LOL.


----------

